# USC? UCLA?



## Darko667 (Aug 18, 2005)

When you get down to it, what are the best film schools and how difficult REALLY are they to get into? is the competition high? do your talents have to be through the roof?


----------



## teenagdcelluloid (Aug 18, 2005)

The only color that matters is green.

$60,000 for four years and a shiny little parchment saying you have a right to be a smartass?  I'm there!!!


----------



## Darko667 (Aug 19, 2005)

so your saying they don't even look at your grades? it mostly has to do with how much you got in your pocket?


----------



## Hoeks (Aug 19, 2005)

thats complete BS. every year, thousands apply to NYu/USC with a ****load of money in their pockets.

I'd say USC is better than UCLA but both schools are good. As for others (UG), look into NYU, Columbia University(NYC), Florida State.


Chapman has a good rep too, but I dunno if you wanna live in orange county

my personal choices would be USC or NYU...both are focusing on production and both are in a great city/location


----------



## Darko667 (Aug 19, 2005)

awesome


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 19, 2005)

It has nothing whatsoever to do with whether or not you can afford to pay for the school.

Basically, good grades and an awesome portfolio are what you need. It's not like you have to have awesome 35mm shorts done already, or anything. They're very good at seeing potential skill.


----------



## alex c (Aug 22, 2005)

i didnt apply, but i was on vacation and went on a college tour of usc for giggles. take lots of ap classes, get a 3.8 or .9 gpa, extra currics, and a good essay, my god do have a great essay.  i went on the film school tour, and they put me in a classroom where some usc professor talked on how to get. i think they only accept 50 kids a year, and they said a huge defining factor is the essay. they didnt say this, but if i were to guess, its gotta be worth 40 percent of ur overall decision. if that sucks, dont even have hope.


----------



## filmislife (Sep 7, 2005)

That's not true. Having money doesn't necessarily get you in. It's about potential and talent. Let's say you have a 2.0 GPA, poor writing samples, and a crappy personal statement...but, hey, you have millions in the bank. Will you get in? No, not likely.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Nov 16, 2005)

USC is hard to get into...i had a 3.5...but from what i heard the students are pretentious and the school just wants money.

UCLA i heard cares more about their students and its basis is in education NOT sports or money. UCLA is a puclic school and the tuition is MUCH cheaper.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Nov 16, 2005)

OLD THREAD ALERT!

UCLA does not accept undergrad film freshman from what I gather.

USC is really, really good. Tied with NYU for top film school in the country (they think they're better, we think they're tied) - but they're heavily into THE studio process, and old formula and all that, whereas NYU is more indie.


----------



## Hoeks (Nov 17, 2005)

we dont think they are tied, we think we are better too


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Nov 17, 2005)

I would agree, of course, but I am quoting one of the deans  Maybe she was just being diplomatic.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Nov 18, 2005)

well i'm applying to UCLA as a transfer.
Also, applying to NYU...I'm more indie anyway.


----------



## skaeddy (Nov 18, 2005)

I mentioned it before, but people should really check Art Center College of Design out.  http://www.artcenter.edu


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Nov 21, 2005)

> Originally posted by skaeddy:
> I mentioned it before, but people should really check Art Center College of Design out.  http://www.artcenter.edu



Hmm, yes I have looked at that school. I just may apply. How's the area? I don't know much about pasadena.


----------

